

The promise of outsourcing to Vietnam - codersquare
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/03/the-promise-of-outsourcing-to-vietnam/

======
MichaelCrawford
I know someone who does this. It works really well for him.

My friend Luke Crawford - no obvious relation - owns
[http://prgmr.com/](http://prgmr.com/) a Xen VM and colocation hosting
service.

Most of his staff does tech support, but he also needs help setting up new
VMs, dealing with stuff like live migration when he installs new boxen and
takes old ones out of service.

One of his very best employees is a Vietnamese citizen. He worked for Luke in
Silicon Valley for a while, then went back to Vietnam, where he works
remotely.

A while back I stumbled across a picture of what Ho Chi Minh city looks like
today.

My father was a US Naval Officer who did a tour of duty in Saigon, as well as
served as a missile fire control officer aboard the USS Providence.

When I saw that recent picture of Ho Chi Minh City, I did not expect to see a
whole bunch of gleaming skyscrapers.

The Vietnamese weren't really looking for Communism. What they were looking
for, was independence. When they finally got that they became the very best
friends with the West.

------
clu3
Forget about Flappy Bird, I have a few showcases to +1 this article

\- [http://re***d.com](http://re***d.com) (which was posted here on HN when it
launched as well) \- [http://joomlarts.com](http://joomlarts.com) : The most
popular Joomla sites \- Android Tank app

And many other enterprise software which I don't think is appropriate to
mention here were completed by an outsourcing company in Vietnam. I personally
know the companies that implemented the software, from A to Z, that is now
operated by US companies. It does work.

I keep on telling my friends who have never been to Vietnam that the fact that
Vietnam is a one-party country does not absolutely affect the software
business at all. And people in Vietnam love to work with foreigners, 99,99% of
the population do not give a ____about the past Vietnam war. What is ahead is
more important, and that is business opportunities. It 's fact.

I really encourage small/medium sized software companies give Vietnam a shot,
it's a good chance. I've personally seen it myself, trust me.

Edit: removed a website's name. I think probably the owner of the site doesn't
want to be listed.

